# الانانيه تقتل الحب



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*الانانيه تقتل الحب​ 

ان البشرية تنزف وهى فى حاجة لا الى نقل دم بل الى نقل عطف وحب وحنان​*

* هذه عبارة بليغة نطق بها احد  الحكماء عندما اراد ان يصف احتياج البشر فى عصر سادت فيه الماده وسيطرت  الخطية وتملكت اللذة. فى كل مكان نشعر بازمة الانسان فالجميع يبحثون عن  الحب الضائع الذى تاه فى زحام الحياة وقد غطته المشاكل والمشاغل  والهموم...والحق ان ازمة العصر ليست مادية كما يظن البعض انما هى ازمة حب*
* وهذه الازمة العاطفية لم تصب  امولنا بل اصابت قلوبنا هنا تكمن خطورتها لان سليمان الحكيم يقول ان روح  الانسان تحتمل مرضه اما الروح المكسورة فمن يحملها ام 14:18 قد يكون للمادة  دور لكنها ليست السبب الوحيد والا لماذا يصرخ الاغنياء شانهم شان الفقراء  عندما يضيع الحب تكثر وتتسع وتتشعب الطرق التى يسلكها الانسان فثمة طريق  الشهرة وطريق الغنى وطريق اللذة وطريق القوة... الا ان هذه الطرق اشبه  بالصحارى الرمليه التى تبتلع المسافرين فى طريق ليس فى نهايته سوى بحيره  كبيرة من السراب الخادع او الوهم الكاذب؟! نستطيع ان نقول ان الحب هو اسمى  عاطفة بشرية ولا يوجد فى اعماق الانسان اعذب من تلك العاطفة الخفيه التى ما  ان تستيقظ فى قلبه حتى تملاء خلايا صدره بالانغام السمائية المعزيه ولا  اظن ان بين اسرار الطبيعة سرا اقوى واجمل من ذلك الميل الذى يحول سكينة  الانسان الى حراك دائم وعمل مستمر من اجل نفس اخرى احبها. فما هو الحب الذى  يبحث عنه الانسان منذ ان وجد؟؟ اثنان تتلاقى افكارهما وتتلامس مشاعرهما  فيسعى كل منهما الى حماية الاخر والعمل على نموه والسهر لراحته... انه  الواقع الوحيد الذى يحق لنا ان نطلق عليه اسم الحب فان كان لدى استعداد أن  اضحى براحتى ومالى ووقتى... فى سبيل راحتك ونموك واستطعت ان اجسد احساسى  نحوك من خلال اعمالى فذاك يعنى انى احبك*
* والانانية افافة تقتـل الحب*
* ما من انسان الا ويشعر من وقت  الى اخر بانه اعزل متغرب لا عن الاخرين فقط بل وعن ذاته ايضا انه فراغ مؤلم  يهدد اعماق الانسان ويمزق وجدانه ولقد حدث لنا جميعا ان احسـسنا بغربه  وعزلة عن الجماعة فماذا فعلنا؟؟*
* ان الحب اسمى غريزة فى الانسان  وهو يغذىالانسان اكثر من الطعام والشراب اما اسمى انواع الحب فهو حب  الله... الذى اذا وصل الانسان اليه يكون قد وصل الى القمة فيعطى بسخاء  ويضحى دون حساب فانه يشعر ان طبيعه الانسانية قد تغيرت لقد صعد على اجنحة  حبه ليلتقى بالله الذى عبر عنه الكتاب بقوله الله مــحــبــة*
* لا يوجد حب حقيقى به نحب الاخرين مالم نحب الله. القديس اغسطينوس*​ 
*

**منقول*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*ميرسى أختى الغالية على روعه الموضوع 

يا ريت تقوليلى إنتى فاكرانى ولا نسيانى​*


----------



## sarra (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جميل جدا موضوعيك مرسى جدا ليكى


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا 
للموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *ميرسى أختى الغالية على روعه الموضوع
> 
> يا ريت تقوليلى إنتى فاكرانى ولا نسيانى​*



شكرااااااااااااا ليكى هيلانه حبيبتى

اكيد فاكراكى
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

sarra قال:


> جميل جدا موضوعيك مرسى جدا ليكى


شكرااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا
> للموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يباركك*​



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك اخى الغالى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## sosofofo (31 يناير 2012)

لا يوجد حب حقيقى به نحب الاخرين مالم نحب الله. القديس اغسطينوس

جملة صحيحة يارب اعطينا ان نحبك اولا لكي نحب الاخرين​


----------



## candy shop (14 سبتمبر 2012)

sosofofo قال:


> لا يوجد حب حقيقى به نحب الاخرين مالم نحب الله. القديس اغسطينوس
> 
> جملة صحيحة يارب اعطينا ان نحبك اولا لكي نحب الاخرين​


شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------

